# ITrader feedback is now in your profile.



## Chris (Jun 18, 2008)

To make things more visible, there's now a profile tab for Feedback.


----------



## Michael (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice one.


----------



## Jason (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Ryan (Jun 18, 2008)

Good idea


----------



## Groff (Jun 18, 2008)

It's always hard to find iTrader feedback without being in the FS forums.

this makes it easier


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet, I always found it a pain in the ass to find it before. I'd have to go to someone's post in the classifieds and find their rating  Maybe there was a quicker way, but I didn't know it.


----------



## techjsteele (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you! That was a good idea!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------

